# Rail size for 1 inch scale trains?



## Amber (Jul 29, 2011)

I couldn't think of where else to post this question, so I put it here.

What size rail is most commonly used for 4-3/4 inch gauge?
Will 1inch scale trains run on code 332 rail, or do you need larger rail for that?


----------



## Amber (Jul 29, 2011)

I'm thinking more seriously about converting my 4 inch gauge track to 4-3/4 inch gauge track, for compatibility, so this info could be quite helpful, both for my 2 inch scale projects, and if I were to venture into 1/12th scale.


----------



## Chris Scott (Jan 2, 2008)

These might be helpful;

da trains! Railroad Data

Stan's Handy Converter for Model Railroaders


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

I use 5/8" rail on 1.5" X 1.5" X 10" ties 
I have some old 1/2" rail the club gave me but its bends too easy for them. I use it for guard rails. 
One of the members was visiting another 1.5" scale RR, he said how much work it was to rerail a front truck of a pacific, he said his 1" ,he just bends over and lifts it.


----------



## Dr Rivet (Jan 5, 2008)

Amber 

The rail I have for 1in scale is 5/8in "Culp" rail, common in the East. I have also seen some that was only 1/2in high from Real Trains in CA. 
I am using 1 in high for my 1.5in scale track. 

Maybe Marty Cozad will see the thread and let us know what he is using. 

EDIT - he beat me to it.


----------



## Amber (Jul 29, 2011)

Do you think that code 332 is too small for 1inch scale, if you're not going to ride on it? 
Would the 7/8ths scale wheels work ok on 1/2 inch or 5/8ths inch rail? 
I don't seem to be able to find a source for 1/2 inch rail or the 5/8ths rail on line. I know where Marty was getting his 5/8ths rail, but I understand they have it drop shipped from wherever they order it from, and I don't know if I can get a small quantity at a reasonable price.


----------



## Treeman (Jan 6, 2008)

How much are you looking for?


----------



## Amber (Jul 29, 2011)

You carry the 5/8ths rail, correct? Can you also get the 1/2 inch rail? 
My problem is that I can't afford to buy much of it at a time, which probably complicates shipping. That's why I've been using code 332 rail so far for the mine RR. The 1/2 inch or 5/8ths would be better for the big combine car. 
Also, knowing how much the rail costs per piece would help in knowing how many pieces I could afford to get at one time.


----------



## Treeman (Jan 6, 2008)

We have been having 5/8 rail drop shipped to Marty, we don't sell any 1/2. Send me an email. [email protected]


----------



## Amber (Jul 29, 2011)

OK, thanks.


----------



## overlandflyer (Jul 25, 2011)

Bill Donovan at Real Trains sells 0.50" high, 1" scale aluminum rail that i've used with no problems.

http://www.realtrains.com/


----------



## Amber (Jul 29, 2011)

Hey, thanks for the link! They must have changed their web address, I used to have their address bookmarked, but the last time I tried to go to their site, it wasn't there anymore.


----------

